# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ   ΚΑΙ  ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ   ΣΚΟΥΠΑΣ

## mariost

Μία παρουσίαση για απλή επισκευή και συντήρηση ηλεκτρικής σκούπας σε περιπτώσεις που συμφέρει να ασχοληθούμε και μπορούμε να τη σώσουμε. Για ερασιτέχνες που τους αρέσει να σκαλίζουνε.https://youtu.be/mOgrV35RQik

----------

